# Mycanal quel prix ?



## gibey (29 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir 
Je possède une AppleTV 4K et mon abonnement CanalPlus arrive à terme. J’hésite à passer au forfait sans engagement dont le prix semble plus bas que mon futur abonnement avec engagement 2 ans. 

Les prix des options promotionnels sont ils chaque mois reconduits ?

D’avance je vous en remercie


----------



## moderno31 (3 Avril 2021)

Hello 
Une promotion par définition c'est ponctuel.


----------

